# Would You Rather....Thread



## jamyjam224 (Nov 14, 2005)

Would you rather be in love with someone who didn't love you back or married to someone you don't love?


answer and then post another!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 14, 2005)

jamyjam224 said:


> Would you rather be in love with someone who didn't love you back or married to someone you don't love?
> 
> 
> answer and then post another!



I'd rather remain single, forever, than have either of those options. 
I guess if I play totally correct, and as if I have a gun to my head, I'd rather be married to someone I don't love... at least then I'm the only one miserable. 

Would you rather wear far too tight underwear or far too tight shoes? LOL


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 14, 2005)

In love with someone who didn't love me back (I've done that before.) 

Would you rather bungee jump, or eat some of the things they eat on "Fear Factor"?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 14, 2005)

Bungee Jump

And now someone has to answer my question in #2 PLUS

Would you (girls, please) rather shave your head or shave off your eyebrows?


----------



## Ash (Nov 14, 2005)

Tight Shoes...because you can't even SIT in tight underwear. 

And I'd shave the eyebrows, because I'm very afraid my head is misshapen or weirdly bumpy under all my hair. 

Ok, If you had to choose between never having an orgasm again and never having children, which would it be?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 14, 2005)

Ashley said:


> Tight Shoes...because you can't even SIT in tight underwear.
> 
> And I'd shave the eyebrows, because I'm very afraid my head is misshapen or weirdly bumpy under all my hair.
> 
> Ok, If you had to choose between never having an orgasm again and never having children, which would it be?



Ahhh, so easy for me!! I'm a person who has no intentions of breeding, so I'll pick no kids!  Yay me!! (This is official, we signed a paper or something, right?? LOL)

Would you rather eat McDonalds for the rest of your life or work at McDonalds for the rest of your life?


----------



## Buffie (Nov 14, 2005)

Never have kids... (you can always be the favorite auntie, and you can send em home to mom and dad before they get tired and cranky).

Would you rather make out with a guy who has horrible breath or lick an ashtray?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 14, 2005)

Why is everyone skippin' my sh*t??

Lick an ashtray, and that's sayin' a LOT for me, I F***ing HATE cigs and ashtrays. 

I have a potty mouth tonight. 

Now go back up and answer my question in number 6!


----------



## Buffie (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry! I was postin sh*t while you were postin sh*t and I didn't see your sh*t before I posted my sh*t. 

WORK at McDonald's... definately. 

Would you rather spend an hour with Anna Nicole, Paris Hilton and Roseanne or a week with Gilbert Gottfried?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 15, 2005)

Buffie said:


> Sorry! I was postin sh*t while you were postin sh*t and I didn't see your sh*t before I posted my sh*t.
> 
> WORK at McDonald's... definately.
> 
> Would you rather spend an hour with Anna Nicole, Paris Hilton and Roseanne or a week with Gilbert Gottfried?



Oh my GOD, that is horrible!! 
Uhm.... I'm going to say Anna only because she'd probably not pay any attention to me, and it might be a great story for the rest of my life. **edit: totally misread that.... an hour with the ladies. I thought it was pick a lady, and all the same time for Gilbert or them... duh**

Would you rather walk 10 miles or run 3?


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 15, 2005)

Walk 10!

Would you rather eat a Mouse or a frog?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 15, 2005)

Gspoon said:


> Walk 10!
> 
> Would you rather eat a Mouse or a frog?



Frog, at least I can pretend it's normal. 

Would you rather get caught in a "compromising position" by your parent or by your boss? (This is supposed to be an unpleasant "caught", for all you exhibitionists... LOL, don't say both!  )


----------



## jamyjam224 (Nov 15, 2005)

a frog 

would you rather be stuck in an elevator or fall down the stairs?


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 15, 2005)

Boss, It is ok if i get fired. But parents still know what ya did

And!

fall!

Would you rather clip your toe nails or Finger nails


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd rather get stuck in an elevator... with that certain special someone.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2005)

Would you rather be in love with someone who didn't love you back or married to someone you don't love?

Would you rather wear far too tight underwear or far too tight shoes?

Would you rather bungee jump, or eat some of the things they eat on "Fear Factor"?

Would you (girls, please) rather shave your head or shave off your eyebrows?

Ok, If you had to choose between never having an orgasm again and never having children, which would it be?

Would you rather eat McDonalds for the rest of your life or work at McDonalds for the rest of your life?

Would you rather make out with a guy who has horrible breath or lick an ashtray? 

Would you rather spend an hour with Anna Nicole, Paris Hilton and Roseanne or a week with Gilbert Gottfried?

Would you rather walk 10 miles or run 3?

Would you rather eat a Mouse or a frog?

***
I'd rather be in love with someone who didn't love me back. (Not has bad as the marriage one, imo)
I'd rather wear underwear too tight. (Tight shoes suck)
I'd rather bungee jump. (I have too much eating pride.)
I'd rather shave my eyebrows (my head is just way too lumpy)
I'd rather never have an orgasm. (kids are just too cool)
Work at McDonalds. (That eating pride again)
Lick an ashtray.
An hour with the Ladies. 
Walk 10. 
Eat a Frog.

***

Would you take your lottery winnings lump sum, or by 15 yearly payments?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 15, 2005)

Lump Sum.

No ice cream forever, or no snacks forever?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2005)

No Ice Cream. I gotta have my chex mix. 

Lose an eye, Lose a hand, or lose a foot?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 15, 2005)

Fuzzy said:


> No Ice Cream. I gotta have my chex mix.
> 
> Lose an eye, Lose a hand, or lose a foot?




I can't even answer that one, I'm FAR too superstitious.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2005)

Question rescinded.

Family of All Girls, or Family of All Boys?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 15, 2005)

I grew up in all girl family so yes to that!

Die a painless death at a young age or suffer a long protracted, painful one at an old age?


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2005)

Suffer a long protracted, painful one at an old age -- that's what drugs are for, but in the meantime enjoy all the life and love you can!

I'm having a hard time thinking of something, because they're kind of negative options. Hmmm... I may have to pass.


----------



## jamyjam224 (Nov 15, 2005)

ok lets do a positive one 

would you rather meet your soulmate today or become a hero?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2005)

Meet my soulmate.

Would you rather puddlejump (fly from city to city to city) in first class, or go direct in coach?


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks, jamyjam. 

Direct in coach, as long as it's not like the last plain I flew on, where the thought that the plane might split apart from all the lightning around us kind of made me relieved, because at least I'd be out of that seat. 

Would you rather have a cheaper set of books you love or a first edition set of books you don't particularly like?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2005)

Cheaper set of books I like.

Would you rather have a cramped economy car with great mileage, or a roomy suv with bad mileage?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2005)

cramped economy car. *until the day I am rich enough to constantly afford gasoline* ...plus its also wise to just think about the one and only planet most of us live on *lol* "Mother Earth" and I'll drive my cramped economy car and not feel so bad.

would you rather hear some of your best songs on worn out cassette tapes or sounds that you really don't care much to listen to that are *brand spankin' new on CD (no scratches)?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Nov 15, 2005)

Gspoon said:


> Would you rather eat a Mouse or a frog?


 
I ate a frog....
well the legs at least
I survived :eat2:


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Nov 15, 2005)

swamptoad said:


> cramped economy car. *until the day I am rich enough to constantly afford gasoline* ...plus its also wise to just think about the one and only planet most of us live on *lol* "Mother Earth" and I'll drive my cramped economy car and not feel so bad.
> 
> would you rather hear some of your best songs on worn out cassette tapes or sounds that you really don't care much to listen to that are *brand spankin' new on CD (no scratches)?


worn out cassette tapes....hands down.

Would you rather open a gift on Christmas morning or sit and watch everyone open the ones you gave them???


----------



## curvluver (Nov 15, 2005)

Watch everybody else open em

Would you rather get small portions of food you love, or large portions of food you're not so keen on (for me that would be liver and brussel sprouts...)


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 15, 2005)

Since large portions of food I don't like would just sit on the plate and get cold, I'd take a little of the good stuff! 

Work in a job you love, but make only enough to get by, or work a job you hate and make tons of money??


----------



## curvluver (Nov 15, 2005)

Since for me working is more about personal fullfillment than monetary gain, I'd have to go with working in a job I love, but making barely enough to get by....

Would you rather be horribly scarred by a freak accident, but remain functional use of everything, or suffer very little visible damage, but lose the function of one of your senses


----------



## Buffie (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry to bail unexpectedly last night, AnnMarie... the WiFi crashed and made me so mad that I just shut down the computer and went to bed. 

Ohkay... gonna go with you on the loss of senses one too and say waaay too superstitious to answer that. 

Would you rather wear someone else's dirty underwear or bowling shoes without socks?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 15, 2005)

bowling shoes. Undewear has been tainted with the most intimate of areas.

Would you rather eat dog food or cat food?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 15, 2005)

Dog food, only because they work hard at making it look like "real" food, so I might be able to fool myself. 

Would you rather go without a TV or Radio?


----------



## Buffie (Nov 15, 2005)

Without TV... can't go without tunes though. Don't even wanna try. 

Would you rather live in a van down by the river or in a Maytag box under the bridge?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 15, 2005)

Lost power last night. I need ceiling fans at night when it's not frigid outside.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 16, 2005)

A van might have more room than the box. I'll stick with Van.

Homeless in the Midwest, or Homeless on either coast?


----------



## pickleman357 (Nov 16, 2005)

Homeless on the coast. its very nice in nova scotia.

Chocolate Cake or Chocolate Ice Cream?


----------



## zynth (Nov 16, 2005)

pickleman357 said:


> Homeless on the coast. its very nice in nova scotia.
> 
> Chocolate Cake or Chocolate Ice Cream?



I love this game!

Chocolate Ice Cream, Any flavour ice cream and i would of picked it 


Would you rather be locked in a pitch black (no light what so ever) room for a 2 days, or be trapped in a completly glass box (like david blane) naked :O for and 2 hours


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 16, 2005)

OBBICH said:


> I love this game!
> 
> Chocolate Ice Cream, Any flavour ice cream and i would of picked it
> 
> ...




Dark room, the glass box would have a severe clash with my collapse-aphobia issues. 

Would you rather more, but only in your country, or less but all over the world?


----------



## zynth (Nov 16, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Dark room, the glass box would have a severe clash with my collapse-aphobia issues.
> 
> Would you rather more, but only in your country, or less but all over the world?



Depends how much more is then "more" and less is then "less" 

I'd say more in my country.

Would you rather, be blind or be death?


----------



## pickleman357 (Nov 16, 2005)

That's a no brainer. Blind d'uh. All other senses get hightened if you loose one. Touching a BBW would be soo much better, and food would taste a lot better. :eat1:  

Here's a different one. Xbox, or Game Cube?


----------



## zynth (Nov 16, 2005)

Gamecube! Love my little purple console of joy!! Would be lost without it 

PC or Mac?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 16, 2005)

I think we did this but I'll say mac.

shaved head or pink hair?


----------



## zynth (Nov 16, 2005)

I used to have a shaved head, so for a change i'd go with the pink hair, never know it might look good 

Shoes or Trainers?


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 16, 2005)

Trainers, shoes have no traction. We call 'em, "Sneakers" here. It's actually pretty appropriate soft rubber shoes = no noise.

Live a hundred mediocre years or tweny great ones?


----------



## zynth (Nov 17, 2005)

20 great ones, never wanna live till i'm 100, 

Would you rather have, tomato or bbq sauce on your pizza base?


----------



## pickleman357 (Nov 17, 2005)

BBQ sause. With some chicken too! mmmmmm :eat2: 

Ice cream, cone or cup?


----------



## jamyjam224 (Nov 17, 2005)

in a cup :eat1: 


Would you rather lose all your hair or half your money?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 17, 2005)

Fuzzy Wuzzy was a .... All my hair. I needs the money. 

On potatoes, white or brown gravy?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2005)

I would rather have brown gravy on my potatoes.

Would you rather watch cartoons on a Saturday morning or go look at Saturday morning yard sales?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 17, 2005)

Cartoons - only if they're old Warner Bros. or MGMs.

Take-out - Chinese or pizza??


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 17, 2005)

Pizza for take out - Chinese for buffet :eat2: 


Lobster bisque or Campbell's Tomato?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 17, 2005)

Tomato, I'm a girl of simple tastes. 

Ice cream sandwich or ice cream sundae?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 17, 2005)

Sundae.


"Survivor" or "The Amazing Race"?


----------



## mejix (Nov 18, 2005)

"amazing race", if there is absolutely nothing else on tv and my cd player is broken and i don't have access to the internet and can't get out of the house. 

the beatles or the stones?


----------



## Buffie (Nov 18, 2005)

Survivor, as long as it's not a bug-eating episode. The Amazing Race just makes me jones for more vacation money, sigh...

White Castle or Whataburger?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 18, 2005)

Stones and White Castles!

Wild sex or an hour making out on the couch?


----------



## Jes (Nov 18, 2005)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Stones and White Castles!
> 
> Wild sex or an hour making out on the couch?



Why must you INSIST on these dichotomies?!


----------



## pickleman357 (Nov 19, 2005)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Stones and White Castles!
> 
> Wild sex or an hour making out on the couch?



Honestly, probably an hour on the couch.  

Have Children or no?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 19, 2005)

Definately have children! Joys of my life!

Mountains or seashore?

Hugs, Kara


----------



## fatlane (Nov 19, 2005)

Seashore.


Volcanoes or hurricanes?


----------



## Goddess_Heather (Nov 19, 2005)

hurricanes, cuz i love the rain and thunder and lightining. the house can fall around me, cuz if its storming, im getting it on!

sex on the beach, or sex in the woods?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes, please. You pick. Just bring a big blanket...


Atlantic or Pacific?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 19, 2005)

Atlantic

Dickens or Austen?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 19, 2005)

Austen!

Merchant-Ivory or Farelly Brothers?


----------



## Tina (Nov 19, 2005)

Merchant-Ivory.

Tux or jeans and workboots?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 19, 2005)

Jeans and workboots, please 

Flannel nightgown or silky teddie! (WHAT am I saying! LOL!)

Brrrrrr:shocked: , Kara
(who is VERY cold (22 degrees last night) in the mountains of NC at the moment!)


----------



## Tina (Nov 19, 2005)

Depends upon who I'm with... and really, I don't have any flannel nightgowns, so I'll go with the silky teddy. 

Kijafa or Coors?


----------



## Goddess_Heather (Nov 19, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Yes, please. You pick. Just bring a big blanket...



i got pleanty of them~ ill even bring a basket and a bottle.. to keep us happy in between! :eat2:


----------



## mejix (Nov 19, 2005)

kijafa, just to find out what that is. 

jack daniels or zoloft?


----------



## paralegalpie (Nov 19, 2005)

That is a bad one. I'd rather be in love with someone who doesn't love me back because I could alway move on and eventually fall in love with someone who does love me back.

Would you rather have a life with wealth, fame and fortune, or a life with hard times and true love?


----------



## Tina (Nov 20, 2005)

mejix said:


> kijafa, just to find out what that is.
> 
> jack daniels or zoloft?



It's a delicious Danish cherry wine.

Not much of a whiskey drinker any more, but I'd have to chose it over zoloft.

And since we're peripherally on the subject of cherries, grapes or cherries?


----------



## jamyjam224 (Nov 20, 2005)

Grapes  .....even though I prefer the smell of cherries 



Would you rather be stranded on a tropical island and survive on the elements for 3 days or be stuck in a small house with everything you need for 12 days?


----------



## mejix (Nov 20, 2005)

thanks for the kijafa info. didnt have a clue.

as to the current question, id choose tropical island even though i probably wouldnt survive. the house thing sounds pretty much the way i live these days. besides three days is not that bad. i would probably faint by the second and still make it to the third.

the superkroft show or kraftwerk?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 20, 2005)

Goddess_Heather said:


> i got pleanty of them~ ill even bring a basket and a bottle.. to keep us happy in between! :eat2:



:smitten: 

I LOVE BOTTLES!!!

Sounds like a plan...


----------



## fatlane (Nov 20, 2005)

mejix said:


> thanks for the kijafa info. didnt have a clue.
> 
> as to the current question, id choose tropical island even though i probably wouldnt survive. the house thing sounds pretty much the way i live these days. besides three days is not that bad. i would probably faint by the second and still make it to the third.
> 
> the superkroft show or kraftwerk?



Kraftwerk.

Fried cheese or grilled cheese?


----------



## Tina (Nov 20, 2005)

You're welcome, mejix.

Fried cheese, but only in my tortilla dogs.

Tylenol or Advil?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 20, 2005)

Advil.


Italy or Greece?


----------



## Tina (Nov 20, 2005)

Italy.

Metropolis or Plan 9 from Outer Space?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 21, 2005)

Both, but Plan 9 if I have to choose.

AFL or CIO?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 21, 2005)

Pass

lycra or vinyl?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 21, 2005)

Vinyl. As in records.

GM food or Ford food?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 21, 2005)

Ford Food.  That's all I buy.

Regular, or Mini-Golf?


----------



## Tina (Nov 22, 2005)

Mini; the little buildings make me look even bigger. Or I make them look even smaller... Hmmm...

Salsa or ketchup?


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 22, 2005)

marry someone i don't love. (but she's still hot, right?)
far too tight underwear. (no blisters from that)
bungee jump. (it won't make me vomit)
shave off my eyebrows. (i don't tug on my eyebrows every 5 seconds)
never having children. (a no-brainer for this kiddie hater)
eat McDonalds for the rest of my life. (it's shorter)
make out with a guy who has horrible breath. (basically, making out with a guy)
Anna Nicole, Paris Hilton and Roseanne. (two visual aids will get me through)
walk 10 miles. (done it and can do it again and again)
frog. (we're talking very, very deep fried)
mini-golf.
salsa.

would you rather share one of courtney love's used needles or roll and smoke kurt cobain's ashes?


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 22, 2005)

Smoke ashes. That way you get his powers, right?

East or West?


----------



## Jes (Nov 22, 2005)

West.


lowbrow or highboy


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 22, 2005)

lowbrow.

would you rather be jerked off til there's severe bleeding just once or never have an orgasm again as long as you live?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 22, 2005)

FOUL!

That's just flat-out NASTY.

Heaven, Hell, or Houston?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 22, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> lowbrow.
> 
> would you rather be jerked off til there's severe bleeding just once or never have an orgasm again as long as you live?




See that line back there?? Please step back behind it. 

Eeeesssh.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 22, 2005)

fatlane said:


> FOUL!
> 
> That's just flat-out NASTY.
> 
> Heaven, Hell, or Houston?



Shouldn't it be Heaven or Hell/Houston? (I hope Tex doesn't see this.. hee hee)

I'll pick Heaven, why not live in a place with all my favorite things and nothing but good feelings. Plus, I'm quite sure my hell would be the endless task of something I hate with a white hot passion. 

Rather have a cold drink with ice cubes, or room temperature with nothing?

(did this morph into another this or that thread?? looking up, seems so)


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 22, 2005)

Cold with Ice please. (That tube ice you can get at hotels...)

Would you rather make a snowman, or make a snowangel?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 22, 2005)

I'd make out with a snowangel.

Was that not the question? Huh?


Er...


French or Spanish?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 22, 2005)

fatlane said:


> French or Spanish?



Francaise... 

Mike and Ikes or Good and Plenty?


----------



## Jes (Nov 23, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I'd make out with a snowangel.
> 
> Was that not the question? Huh?
> 
> ...



Oh, you say that NOW, but when I ASKED...

 heh.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 23, 2005)

mike and ikes.

ramen: cup or package?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> mike and ikes.
> 
> ramen: cup or package?




Package (heh heh. She said _package_.)

Would you rather watch Ernest Goes to Camp or pull out some nose hairs?


----------



## Jes (Nov 23, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Package (heh heh. She said _package_.)
> 
> Would you rather watch Ernest Goes to Camp or pull out some nose hairs?



Nose hairs. Horrible, and painful, yes, but less so than option one.

Ok, this is actually not from my own head, BUT:

would you rather watch porn starring your parents (by yourself) OR watch porn (random porn) WITH your parents?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 23, 2005)

Jes said:


> Nose hairs. Horrible, and painful, yes, but less so than option one.
> 
> Ok, this is actually not from my own head, BUT:
> 
> would you rather watch porn starring your parents (by yourself) OR watch porn (random porn) WITH your parents?




geee thanks -- i must choose between blinded and horrible mentally scarred for life or death. 

you are evil


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 23, 2005)

Random porn with my parents! 

Would you rather push a boulder up a mountain or be sit by a body of water and not be able to quench your thirst (both for eternity).


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 23, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> Random porn with my parents!
> 
> Would you rather push a boulder up a mountain or be sit by a body of water and not be able to quench your thirst (both for eternity).



Boulder.... unquenchable thirst is enough to bring on instant insanity. At least I'd have purpose with the boulder, and hopefully it would just roll back and kill me before too long. 

Would you rather make out with someone you hate, or make love to someone you're indifferent about?


----------



## Jes (Nov 23, 2005)

Hate sex (or in this case: hate making out) could potentially be very hot. Indifferent sex just sounds like a time waster. So: making out.

Would you rather answer this thread or think of a question to it?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 24, 2005)

Jes said:


> Hate sex (or in this case: hate making out) could potentially be very hot. Indifferent sex just sounds like a time waster. So: making out.
> 
> Would you rather answer this thread or think of a question to it?




Answer this thread. Thinking of the question sucks butt. There have been some I'd be happy to answer, but couldn't think of anything to post as the next question.

Would you rather have metal touch a filling in your mouth or hear/scrape nails on a chalkboard?


----------



## Jes (Nov 24, 2005)

You know, I have not a single cavity in my mouth, nor have I ever. So I don't know what the whole metal-on-filling thing is like. I guess that I'd pick that over the chalkboard thing, then.

Would you rather drink your coffee from store-bought molded mugs or hand-made (pottery) mugs?


----------



## mejix (Nov 24, 2005)

we must keep answering these questions. the information is being gathered and will be used to create a new utopian society. 

re coffee mugs: both types of coffee mugs are ok with me as long as the hand made cups are well made. 

dc or marvel comics?


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Nov 25, 2005)

OBBICH said:


> I love this game!
> 
> Chocolate Ice Cream, Any flavour ice cream and i would of picked it
> 
> ...



trapped in a completly glass box (like david blane) naked :O for and 2 hours.... cant stand the pitch black dark... at least in the boz I can occupy my time...


Rather eat often of food you dont really care for or eat sparingly food you really enjoy...


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 28, 2005)

Rather eat often of food you dont really care for or eat sparingly food you really enjoy...

toughy!

eat sparingly food that i really enjoy...i suppose

would you rather drink chocolate milk more of the time or drink strawberry milk more of the time?


----------



## curvluver (Nov 28, 2005)

Chocolate Milk from Chocolate cows!!!!

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 28, 2005)

waffles if we're talking frozen, pancakes if we're talking chef-made.

rubber soul and revolver or sgt. peppers and abbey road? the white album is exempt from this query.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 16, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> waffles if we're talking frozen, pancakes if we're talking chef-made.
> 
> rubber soul and revolver or sgt. peppers and abbey road? the white album is exempt from this query.


I dunno.

Would you rather keep reading old threads OR have people start contributing new stuff again? 

I'm bored


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 16, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I dunno.
> 
> Would you rather keep reading old threads OR have people start contributing new stuff again?
> 
> I'm bored




new stuff is fun.

would you rather... eat dog poo, or play Soggy Waffle? altho, Soggy Waffle is really a game for guys.


ewwww


----------



## eightyseven (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't know what soggy waffle is.

Would you rather try to take an exam you haven't studied for or try and get someone who knows it to take it for you with the risk of getting caught?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Being a "stupid", but honest, person, I would try to take the test that I hadn't studied for instead of trying to cheat by having someone take it for me.

This brings back a memory of a pop quiz that made it fairly obvious to my teacher that I hadn't done the assigned reading for that day. It was on The Duke and The King in Huck Finn. I hadn't a clue about the duo so I wrote about John Wayne, the duke, and Elvis Presley, the king. I think the teacher was amused because I got a "D" instead of the deserved "F".

Would you rather commit to a married person, knowing he/she would never get divorced or to an available person you like, but could easily replace with another body. The married person would be someone you feel is your soulmate and vice versa a la Kate Hepburn and Spencer Tracy. The available person is nice, but nothing special.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 16, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Being a "stupid", but honest, person, I would try to take the test that I hadn't studied for instead of trying to cheat by having someone take it for me.
> 
> This brings back a memory of a pop quiz that made it fairly obvious to my teacher that I hadn't done the assigned reading for that day. It was on The Duke and The King in Huck Finn. I hadn't a clue about the duo so I wrote about John Wayne, the duke, and Elvis Presley, the king. I think the teacher was amused because I got a "D" instead of the deserved "F".
> 
> Would you rather commit to a married person, knowing he/she would never get divorced or to an available person you like, but could easily replace with another body. The married person would be someone you feel is your soulmate and vice versa a la Kate Hepburn and Spencer Tracy. The available person is nice, but nothing special.



I'd commit to the available person. The married person scenario can only lead to heartbreak.

Would you rather fart loudly whilst being introduced to the President on national tv, or give an old tramp (hobo / bum?) a twenty second kiss with tongues?


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Oct 17, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Would you rather fart loudly whilst being introduced to the President on national tv, or give an old tramp (hobo / bum?) a twenty second kiss with tongues?



NOT EVEN CLOSE!

Fart while being introduced to W. Then say "There's more where that came from!" OR, "Consider it an editorial.."

Lucky in love or lucky in looks?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 17, 2006)

QuasimodoQT said:


> NOT EVEN CLOSE!
> 
> Fart while being introduced to W. Then say "There's more where that came from!" OR, "Consider it an editorial.."
> 
> Lucky in love or lucky in looks?



LOL!! Gah, I didn't think that one out properly, did I? 

Lucky in love, most definitely.

Would you rather eat a rotten egg or kick a puppy?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 17, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> LOL!! Gah, I didn't think that one out properly, did I?
> 
> Lucky in love, most definitely.
> 
> Would you rather eat a rotten egg or kick a puppy?


eat a dozen rotten eggs!!



would you rather walk or fly?


----------



## Tina (Oct 17, 2006)

Fly -- on my own power, you mean? If so then fly. If not, like in a plane, then walk.

Would you rather get sick from eating too much bacon or too much choclate?


----------



## rainyday (Oct 18, 2006)

Chocolate!

Assuming they're both going 30 mph, would you rather jump out of a moving car or a moving train?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

Depends upon the location; whichever is located near a soft field or landing area. 

Would you rather live where it's always -20 below or where it's always 100 degrees with high humidity.


----------

